# List Gamebirds that you hunt or have hunted



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What gamebirds do you hunt or have hunted before and what situations? 

I've hunted and harvested:
Bobwhite Quail in the midwest 
Ringneck Pheasant in the midwest and on the prairies
Snow geese and Blue Geese in flyways between migratory refuge stops and open grain fields both in the Canadian prairies and midwest farmland
Canada geese in various situations from flyway migration to pothole beaver pond hopping to open lake island blinds
Mourning Dove midwest grainfields and river bottom lands
Ruffed Grouse (lots!) in the northland mixed woodland forests
Sharptailed Grouse in agriculture adjacent open fields and lands next to mixed woodlands
Spruce Grouse on occasion in spruce forested areas

Ducks: Mallard in puddle river bottom ponds to beaver ponds to big lake back bays over decoys and without
Lesser Scaup (late season) in small lake over decoys from island blind or pit
mixed puddle ducks over flooded soybean fields over decoys and sometimes 'jumping' them up for shots 
wood ducks in mixed woodland pond situations 
teal in early season ususally jumping them or early morning flights in and out of canals or ponds. 
other ducks I've harvested include shoveler, baldpate, canvasback, redhead, hooded merganser (no good to eat.....ick!), goldeneye, and a few others I probably am missing the names right now. 

woodcock: a few in low lying woodland areas
the odd rail and the odd snipe


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2004)

I've hunted white winged doves in Mexico on one occasion. 


That's it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Quail and Dove. I haven't really specifically or actually gone hunting for either bird. But if I happen to be rabbit or squirrel hunting and see either bird and they happen to be in season then I will attempt to shoot them if I have a chance. 

One time some hunting buddies and I were rabbit hunting in this big field that hadn't been cut in 3 or 4 years and we jumped a big ole covey of quail. We shot a couple and notice they only flew to the other end of the field so we went after them. We jumped them again, shot a couple, and again noticed they flew right back to another side of the field. We ended up chasing them around and around that field and just completely forgot about our beagles and any rabbits they were chasing. It had to be one of the funnest hunts we ever had.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Quail , doves, assorted ducks. I mostly hunt deer though


----------



## Northman (Jan 26, 2005)

Just hunt ruffed grouse, only gamebird here that I can use a bow to hunt. illegal to hunt duck or goose with a bow.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Quail, dove, duck, snipe, and woodcock.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Red legged Spanish Partridge, African quail, and Banded Rock Pigeon.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Quail, Dove, Woodcock, Pigeon, Duck, Turkey, Grouse, Crow and snipe.
Thats not counting the gackles and robins that I used to help some boyhood friends fill croker sacks with, during the fall migration, to take home to their mom.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I have hunted ringnecked pheasants, ruffed grouse, woodcock, bobwhite quail, ducks.

I stopped hunting pheasants because they disappeared due to farming practices and loss of habitat. I don't blame farmers but do blame developers. I live in a house on earth, so I should stop anyone else?

I stopped hunting ruffed grouse because they have disappeared in my area, and the only thing I can blame that on is the wholesale spraying for mosquitos by the county political patronage jacks, for the habitat is still there. No bugs, no food for the baby grouse to feed on so as to attain enough weight to survive the winter cold.

I stopped hunting woodcock because of the wholesale losss of wet habitat, although they still come to our place at times.

I stopped hunting bobwhite because they disappeared for the same reason pheasants did.

I stopped hunting ducks because I was tired of being rained on by birdshot. I did have some remote places on public land to jumpshoot wooducks, but the proliferation of SUV's and 4x4 pickups enabled more folks to find those places, but they own it too.

I am not about to shoot the few ducks and woodcock that come on our land, but those woodies are very tasty, so one never knows. And I would have to get another bird dog, which I won't do because I could not work the dog enough.
And I will not birdhunt without a dog.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We have hunted quail, pheasant, grouse, and turkey.

All very tasty

Mrs Whodunit


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Me too, I get to bragg. I shot wild pigeon in the canyons of wyoming. They live all year there and eat wild food out of the fields. Mourning dove, middle wyoming sunflower patches. Hungarian Partridge, Prarie Chicken in the high deserts of wyoming. Ruffed and Blue Grouse. Mountains of wyo. Pheasant in the fields of wyo. Gambles quail, Southern arizona. Rock Dove in Mexico. Bob White Quail in Oklahoma. Mallard, teal, ect. ducks and Canadian, Blue, Snow Goose and Sandhill Crane along the rivers of wyoming.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

I learned how to shoot a shotgun on doves...still harvest enough every season to make a few meals outa the sprinters.

blue grouse...stupid birds, but yummy. I think I have killed more of them with a sling shot than a shotgun! In the Big Horns of Wyo, they feed on sweet little mountain berries and have the same sweet flavor. The girls and I would go up and pick the berries and hunt the grouse, then make a light vinegrette sauce outa the berries to serve over the grouse and green salad...mmmm.

Chukars, my all time faves, when I am feeling in shape enough to traipse up and down the steep western slope of the Big Horns. Been a couple of years...

on the homestead there are:
turkeys...what destructive birds, all us girls take our limit each season.
sharp tail grouse, but not enough to hunt, only enjoy watching
doves...yum
sage grouse...yuck.
and the stupidest birds on the planet...prairie chickens...double yuck!
They both have a distinctive sage flavor combined with dark meat, not something we eat around here, so we dont shoot 'em.

When I was a teen in Central Oregon, I shot lots of quail, dove, chukars, canada honkers and ducks...mostly mallards, a few teal here and there.


----------

